# How long from first steps to walking?



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

The thread on pulling up and walking made me wonder - how long was it from when your DC took their first free step until they were walking well and/or using it as their main mode of transportation?

It's been more than 3 weeks since the day I called DH at work saying "DS is learning to walk!" and he still doesn't take more than three quick shaking steps and then falls.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

DD took her first independent steps at 9.5 mos, but didn't really use walking as her main mode of transport until 11 mos.

She also took 3 mos from cruising to first steps.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

DD could take a few steps between me and my husband around 8 months, by 9 months she could take several but started refusing to stand when we tried to get her to walk. The day before she turned 10 months she really started walking on her own, without our encouragement, and quickly became proficient.


----------



## nov05mama (Mar 29, 2007)

1-2 months for DS...he was crusing well at 9 months, standing alone in the middle of the floor around 10 months for several minutes at a time, taking 2-3 steps by 11 months and actually walking by his first birthday...


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My DD was cruising and crawling the same week at 6.5 months, but she didn't take real steps until about a week shy of her first b-day, and within a few days she was walking pretty much as often as she would crawl, so it was a 50-50 for a week or so. Then just walking, or should I say running, she still runs everywhere.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

When DS#2 stood up and took his first steps at about 14 months, he walked around the kitchen for 10 minutes and then colapsed from tired legs, he never crawled again.


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

DS never did any of the pulling up and cruising. One day he heard my voice in the kitchen, let go of Nana's hand and took about 9 steps. I voted 1-2 weeks, because he could only do those 9-10 steps at a time for about a week, and after that, well I haven't been able to stop him since!


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

When DS was 11 months old, he picked himself up and walked across the living room. He walked from then on.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

When DD was 10 months she took a few tentative steps, got the hang of it quickly and was walking confidently, if not thoroughly competently, within a week. She was covered in bruises for the first two months though.

ETA: Here's a video taken in the first week of October, 2006, which would have been a week to ten days after she took her first steps. She's still a little shaky, but she was walking all over the house at that point.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

DD took one step here or there for at least a month before she finally started walking. One night, she took four steps... then ten... and after that she was unstoppable!


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

DS took his first steps on his b-day and was walking well iin a couple days. He never cruised. DD was different, she cruised early and for a long time before walking well alone.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

Cruising: 9-11 months
First free steps : 11 months
She didn't walk independently on a regular basis for another 2 months exactly, only "gliding" from object to object


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruising- 7months
Standing- 11 months
First steps- right at first birthday

Then it took him about 1-2 months to walk all the time. He was very attached to crawling and even now, at 21 months will sometimes get down and crawl across the floor.


----------



## Cyann (Oct 18, 2007)

1-2 months, I guess, though for most of that time he wasn't doing anything at all. He took two steps once a week or so after his first birthday, then nothing after that for over a month. Once he did start taking steps again, though, he was walking pretty well within a couple of weeks.


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

DD took her first steps (6 of 'em) when she was 11.5 months. She took a few independent steps each day until she started walking as her main mode of transport at 13 months.

We compiled this video of all the stages she went through learning to walk.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS took his first free steps at 11 months. He started walking full time by 11.5 months.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

wow, you all have some early walkers! DD took a few steps at 16.5 months but didn't start walking full time until 19 months.


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

At least two month. DS took a few steps at 13 months, maybe he even did one step around a year. He's now just 15mos and started taking maybe 10-20 steps then crawling the rest of the way. Not sure how much longer it will be before he's full-on walking.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Taking a few steps, insisting on walking everywhere holding my hand at 7 to 7 1/2 months.

Walking across the room independently at 9 1/2 months.

Back to cruising and hand-held walking at 10 months (with a big move to another country, so understandable).

Walking independently, everywhere, rarely falling at 10 1/2 months.

We felt like we were walking or almost walking forever!!! It will happen eventually, though


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

11 months: 9 steps, next day 23 steps, next day walking everywhere, week later RUNNING and has not stopped. And, doesn't look back.


----------

